# Percentage paid to event planner for bookings?



## g3 catering (May 29, 2012)

This forum has been very helpful with past questions I have had. I am getting down to the final steps for starting up a catering/ event company for a downtown arts center, contracts will be signed in the next few weeks. I grew up in the catering business and our event planner's/ matre d's would work on commision for booking events, they did very well for themselves, however that was 30 years ago as after I graduated Culinary school I went on to open a few restaurants and semi retire a few years ago. What is the going rate now for a job like this? I do not want to over pay however I do not want to under pay either, the goal is to make money for every one all around.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Industry standard for a catering sales manager who finds business, books menus and details, orders equipment and supplies (linen, A/V, etc), and is present at the event (though not "managing" the event) is 10% of the total sale on the event including food, bar, rentals.


----------



## g3 catering (May 29, 2012)

Perfect Thank you


----------



## letter emh (Jun 22, 2013)

i agree with that! 

party planner in usa


----------

